# artifact hunting



## nofork (Jan 25, 2005)

Does anyone surface collect artifacts in southern Michigan?

Are ther any clubs or shows that feature artifacts?

I am new to Michigan (from Illinois) and have enjoyed many hours walking fields for new collecting sites. 
Is there alot of collecting opportunities In the Kalamazoo watershed?


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

I am not a artifact hunter but I do know that people scan the beaches of the great lakes on foot with metal detectors and find cool things all the time. I would start with St. Joes on Lake Michigan. Good Luck and happy hunting


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Michigan falls short in the artifact hunting world.
We do have sites and places but they are harder to find.
I don't know of any clubs but I will ask around today for you.


----------



## Mudfoot (Nov 28, 2006)

What type of artifacts are you interested in?


----------



## Weekender#1 (May 23, 2006)

I am a member of the local surface finders club down in Findlay Ohio just south of Toledo. We are the local folks that are out walking around the plowed fields now until spring looking for indian arrowheads and associated flint items. I have picked up 5 nice items since the first of the year in the fields behind my home. I have posted a photo of 4 of them in my photos here. This should be a great spring for me as we have had 3 floods so far this winter. Should you want more information on the club let me know. We only meet 4 times a year but the 20-30 people show and bring what they have found in the past few months. We have one award day for best finds of the year in several categories. Sound boaring, it is, I just kind of like it though and yes, I wear several plaid items at once.


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

Here is your pic Weekender.


----------



## Gardenfly (Jun 7, 2001)

I dont know of any clubs but I would be interested in getting involoved with something like this. I just started going last year and found some interesting peices. I have permission to serveral feilds in the Lyons, Muir area.


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

I don't go out and search but found a nice piece in a plowed field. It's a flat stone about 6 in x 7 in, 2 in thick. One side has a small bowl ( about the size of a quarter ) and a larger bowl. The other side has one bowl. I sent some photos to MSU and was told it was probably a nutting stone. I've looked around on the net but most nutting stones are a lot smaller.


----------



## Weekender#1 (May 23, 2006)

You can join our club as we have folks from all over but you may find it boaring, its like no beer at the meetings. But they try to bring a speaker in for each meeting and go into detail on a certain type of artifact, scraper, knife, era arrowheads, I have been a member for 4 or 5 years and like to see what has been found and the big meeting coming up is the biggest of the year with yearly awards for surface finds. We don't sell the stuff or have shows like that, just a few hours once a quarter with a few rock people. The big meeting may have up to 30 people, normal meetings have about 10 people so if you want to talk about something, its front and center. Everyone there loves to see and talk to you about your finds, they all are very tight lipped on the spots they look. Some are into all kinds of old stuff, bottles, civil war stuff. But a 10 dollar yearly fee I have someone who can identify rocks I find, a good deal for me.
The leader of this cult is Rick Carles 419 299 3693 if interested. Club name Blanchard River Archaeology Club, surface find awards meeting is in Feb sometime.


----------



## Weekender#1 (May 23, 2006)

http://members.aol.com/artgumbus/lithic.html

The attached site will help identify your arrowheads that you may have in your sock drawer. The first site is just point and click. Should you want to know values, they are hard to gauge but look at this site. I do not trust buying any arrowheads.
http://www.arrowheads.com/main.htm


----------



## brybrain (Jan 6, 2007)

If your hunting for artifacts in the Kalamazoo area you should talk to Al at Pro-stock in Plainwell. He's into all kinds of stuff like that and knows alot of people of all different types of artifact hunting and collecting. Here's his website: http://www.prostockdetectors.com/. If he doesn't do it, he'll know who does.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

wolverine state archealogical society

I've been collecting since I was 5 from one end of the state to the other. 

I haven't been out in a couple years but if I have the time I'm always game.


----------

